# Hello- new here with 922 error problems.



## jfalfaro

Hello. I have had a vip 922 installed replacing 722. Cannot get Sling to work constant errors . currently error message is -Your computer was able to connect to your device, but the connection was interrupted. (Error 36) (2).

Try connecting again.

Please any help would be appreciated. Have talked to Dish reps on phone not much help. Installer yesterday new nothing about sling or computers for that matter. Another tech is coming today but I'm not expecting much.

Thank You.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hi, and welcome...

It sounds like you are saying you just had your 922 installed yesterday.

IF I'm reading you correctly... some features of the 922 do not work correctly until 24-48 hours and at least one regularly scheduled "nightly" update has taken place.

I hope that is the problem you are encountering, and wish Dish installers would do a better job of communicating that to new customers.

If I read your post wrong, please post again and I'll try and think of other ideas in the meantime... but it sounds like you are just in the new-install-limbo-period of waiting for the receiver to settle in place.


----------



## jfalfaro

I cannot get this Vip 922 to work correctly. I am getting (Error36) (2) when I try to access dishonline on my two laptops or on my main PC to view live or play recorded programs from dvr. I even replaced my router with the WRT400N. The sling feature does not work right. I can get program to read dvr contents but not play. Any help with this problem- router setup or922 setup would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I would give it another day. Also, what browser are you using?

Edit: And another question, what type of Internet connection are you using?


----------



## jfalfaro

Here is what I posted on dishsupport.com. Somewhere on there it said to also post on this site so here iy is. My problem please help anyone if you can.

Hello, TG2. I am having much the same problems that ssanders65 was having. I cannot access my dvr recordings or play live tv on my New VIP 922. I believe it is a similar router/modem problem. No one from Dish support has been able to help me with this problem. I have an SB6120 Motorola Modem. I even purchased a new Linksys WRT400N modem since it was the first on Dish's recommended list. I have tried my wired network connection and have tried the SlingLink connection to no avail. Checking the broadband connection on the VIP 922 all green OK. Some time I can refresh dvr content but cannot play from my PC or laptop. Even went to another location with laptop. but still no connect. I get this message--- Your computer was able to connect to your device, but the connection was interrupted. (Error 36) (2). Try connecting again. I switched to the VIP 922 specifically for the Sling option. I need help I can't take this fruitless talking to Dish support. The latest was they'll work on it and for me to keep trying to log on every hour or so for up to 30 days. So you seem very knowledgeable on this issue. And I'm hoping you can help me on this. If there is a setup to get this VIP 922 Sling to work for me I would appreciate your help greatly. I wasn't exactly sure what the procedure you gave was, so again I need help.Thank you, jfalfaro.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

This is the breakdown on the error.

Error 36 Your computer was able to connect to your device, but the connection was interrupted. (Error 36) Error in handshake with encryption service. Reset receiver. 
Try connecting again.

Have you unplugged your receiver for 10 seconds? I am assuming you are getting an IP address on the Network Setup screen? Have you run the connectivity test to test your Internet speeds? The upload speed is important (600 kbps) to sling your receiver content. Here is a link where you can test your Internet speeds: http://www.bandwidthplace.com/

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jfalfaro

Thank You for your response Ray C. I have reset reciever many times still same response. 10 seconds 10 minutes 20 minutes etc. I have run the speed test from my cable provider Charter. upload speed is 4.9Mbps. Same response Error 36. Any other thoughts? Thank You.


----------



## AZ.

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> This is the breakdown on the error.
> 
> Error 36 Your computer was able to connect to your device, but the connection was interrupted. (Error 36) Error in handshake with encryption service. Reset receiver.
> Try connecting again.
> 
> Have you unplugged your receiver for 10 seconds? I am assuming you are getting an IP address on the Network Setup screen? Have you run the connectivity test to test your Internet speeds? The upload speed is important (600 kbps) to sling your receiver content. Here is a link where you can test your Internet speeds: http://www.bandwidthplace.com/
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks.


I love this.....and if you say your 100 miles away from home and no one is back there? Then what?....How very sad and totaly mis-desighned....


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

jfalfaro, 

Would you mind providing me your information so I can attempt to access your account to see if I get the same error message with our equipment? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jfalfaro

Yes I will send you a PM. Thank You.


----------

